
3D Touch is a demo feature, not a real feature - doener
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/04/08/snell-3d-touch
======
internals
3D Touch as implemented is as worrying as the new Apple TV remote - how did it
ship like this?

3D Touch edge swipe to app switch overloads back/forward, swipe actions eg
Archive or side pane reveal, and iPad app multi-tasking. It's also more
difficult than doubling tap Home.

3D Touch text cursor movement is wonderful when it works but iíncreélldibly
frustrating when it doesn't. The success rate is not high enough.

3D Touch peek/pop has potential as a new means of interaction. The key to
unlock it is solving knowing when you could use it. But 3D Touch is missing on
iPads & the SE and implemented completely differently between OS X, iPhone 6,
and the watch. Areas you can use it on one don't work on the other. Patterns
don't match even between apps on a platform. Throw in confusion with long
pressing and what's available in which on what, and you have a proper mess.

